
Ask HN: Anyone sells YouTube video lists? - sdsdsdsdsdsds
I am planning to make a youtube video search engine(hopefully better than what youtube offers currently). What is a good way to collect  a million video URLs other than scraping or using youtube APIs? Does anyone sell a premade list?<p>Followup question. How do podcast search engines get the data? Do they scrape from podcast websites?
======
dabmancer
Personally, I would add some data to your search engine every time a person
makes a new search query by searching that same query on youtube's api
([https://developers.google.com/youtube/v3/code_samples/](https://developers.google.com/youtube/v3/code_samples/))
or by scraping the data. Now that you've got some relevant results, you can
sort through those (or all of the URLs you have collected) to give a more
refined list of search results. If you want to pay me to get it done, I would
be fine with that too.

The problem with buying a premade list (even if there is such a thing) is that
it would be a whole lot of trouble to keep it updated.

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
I agree with the keeping updated part. I am just looking for a starter list of
sorts. Thanks for idea regarding calling youtube in the backend, atleast until
I have enough data. I will do with it.

